# No mileage log. What do I do now?



## @[email protected]

K, I admit I am stupid enough that I did not keep a mileage log for the 2 months I drove Uber and Lyft. So now I have only driven only 2400 miles according to Uber/Lyft,but in reality, I have driven at least 2 times as many. What do I do now? HELP. Can I just make up a mileage log/?
The gross earning is $4000. So I need to pay about 800 estimated tax before 09/15?


----------



## Mole

You odometer is your tracker if it is only used for uber


----------



## @[email protected]

Thanks. 
Unfortunately, I used it for commute to work as well, which is only a few miles one way.


----------



## Jc.

Fake it till you make it


----------



## UberSelect07

I use an app called MyRideTrac. It tracks my rider and empty mileage as well as my personal mileage because it has buttons for each of those. It sends me a spreadsheet that I use as my log. It's pretty cool, and simple!


----------



## UberTaxPro

@[email protected] said:


> K, I admit I am stupid enough that I did not keep a mileage log for the 2 months I drove Uber and Lyft. So now I have only driven only 2400 miles according to Uber/Lyft,but in reality, I have driven at least 2 times as many. What do I do now? HELP. Can I just make up a mileage log/?
> The gross earning is $4000. So I need to pay about 800 estimated tax before 09/15?


"Reconstruction" It's your only move. You'll use corroborative evidence like your Uber records, calendar, receipts, earnings records etc... It's not easy because the corroborative evidence you use must have "a high degree of probative value to elevate such statement" to the level of credibility of a contemporaneous record.
http://robergtaxsolutions.com/2011/05/reconstructing-tax-records-getting-your-ducks-in-a-row/

http://www.whiteheadcpa.com/2011/10/no-mileage-log-no-deduction/


----------



## NYGUY

UberTaxPro said:


> "Reconstruction" It's your only move. You'll use corroborative evidence like your Uber records, calendar, receipts, earnings records etc... It's not easy because the corroborative evidence you use must have "a high degree of probative value to elevate such statement" to the level of credibility of a contemporaneous record.
> http://robergtaxsolutions.com/2011/05/reconstructing-tax-records-getting-your-ducks-in-a-row/
> 
> http://www.whiteheadcpa.com/2011/10/no-mileage-log-no-deduction/


Hiya UberTaxPro, off topic but wondering if you could recommend any accountants in NYC or Upstate area (I'm in Middletown NY) that specialize in preparing ride sharing taxes? Also I'm new just started driving in July do i need to file for quarterly taxes which ended August 31? Thank you.


----------



## UberTaxPro

NYGUY said:


> Hiya UberTaxPro, off topic but wondering if you could recommend any accountants in NYC or Upstate area (I'm in Middletown NY) that specialize in preparing ride sharing taxes? Also I'm new just started driving in July do i need to file for quarterly taxes which ended August 31? Thank you.


You'd only need to file quarterly if you're making a net profit. Most drivers don't have a net profit but everyone's situation is unique. I specialize in working with small businesses including rideshare. I work out of an office in Wappingers Falls NY 2-3 days a week and I'm a licensed Tax Practitioner in all 50 states.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

@[email protected] said:


> K, I admit I am stupid enough that I did not keep a mileage log for the 2 months I drove Uber and Lyft. So now I have only driven only 2400 miles according to Uber/Lyft,but in reality, I have driven at least 2 times as many. What do I do now? HELP. Can I just make up a mileage log/?
> The gross earning is $4000. So I need to pay about 800 estimated tax before 09/15?


if you get caught BSIng your mileage log you *could* lose everything above and beyond what uber is documenting you drove.

Let's talk ethically, let's talk reality...

If you DON'T get caught you save about $<200 in taxes to the IRS.

If you do get caught it could cost you a heck of a lot more than that... basically they could throw out your entire log for the entire year. AND pay a penalty. I have no idea what this would look like but I know you don't want this to happen.

About what you "Owe" in taxes.

$4000 is in fact $800,

However with deductions on 2,400 miles that shrinks to

$2,716 or $407 owed

if you had a good log that showed all your miles your tax bill would be another... 
$1,432 in income with a taxi bill of $214


----------



## @[email protected]

Thanks,MearsTrollNumber. So I just need to pay self employment tax for estimated quarterly tax(15.*%) for now and pay federal income tax(another 15+% by April 17 next year?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

@[email protected] said:


> Thanks,MearsTrollNumber. So I just need to pay self employment tax for estimated quarterly tax(15.*%) for now and pay federal income tax(another 15+% by April 17 next year?


No it's 15% of what you make each quarter. This is in lieu of having tax wit holdings...
And it's *15% OF YOUR TAXABLE PROFIT!*

The best way i have found is to pay 10% OF MY TAXABLE PROFIT every other month so you don't get behind.

Your taxable profit (if you have any) is what's left after deducting your expenses.

So for you it would be..

$4000
-$1284
$2716
Minus any other business expense not relating to gassing, cleaning or fixing your car

X .15
$407


----------



## UberTaxPro

QUOTE="@[email protected], post: 2985391, member: 113672"]Thanks,MearsTrollNumber. So I just need to pay self employment tax for estimated quarterly tax(15.*%) for now and pay federal income tax(another 15+% by April 17 next year?[/QUOTE]
Estimated tax payments include both, self employment taxes (15.3%) *AND* income taxes. Individuals, including sole proprietors, partners, and S corporation shareholders, generally have to make estimated tax payments if they expect to owe tax of $1,000 or more when their return is filed.

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/estimated-taxes

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040es.pdf


----------



## @[email protected]

Thanks,UberTaxPro. That is actually what I initially thought. It really sucks I need to pay 800+ bucks.


----------



## intrakitt

@[email protected] said:


> Thanks.
> Unfortunately, I used it for commute to work as well, which is only a few miles one way.


Do the math. Subtract the miles to/from your work X the number of days. Estimate how many miles you drive in a given week or month, multiply that amount, then subtract the appropriate miles and you have your answer, approximately. I use Hurdlr for the last two tax cycles (every 6 months if a business), and it's been great.


----------



## NHDriver

you can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.


----------



## intrakitt

UberTaxPro said:


> You'd only need to file quarterly if you're making a net profit. Most drivers don't have a net profit but everyone's situation is unique. I specialize in working with small businesses including rideshare. I work out of an office in Wappingers Falls NY 2-3 days a week and I'm a licensed Tax Practitioner in all 50 states.


In another thread, someone was arguing with me tooth and nail because I got a small business license for doing Uber. They said I was an idiot, that I didn't know what I was doing and that it was in no way beneficial to me. I disagreed, and told him it was my tax guy that urged me to do it this way. He said my tax guy was basically a moron. My business license though, here in Los Angeles, was $300. With my deductions, including mileage, I made very little profit, almost none. my State tax was around $11.00. Am I wrong to use a business license? Am I really benefiting, or is my tax guy wrong?


----------



## @[email protected]

You can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.[/QUOTE]

Actually, that was what I thought after I read some blog on-line:

*"Can You Deduct Mileage To and From Work?*
Generally, no. The IRS defines the first trip from your house and the last trip back as your non-deductible commute. This is true even if your commute is really, really far. The IRS considers where you live a personal choice and, thus, a personal expense.

The mileage deduction is geared for your business drives."

But apparently this is wrong and is not what people have been doing.

I just leaned that if you use your home as office:

*"Travel between offices*
You can take this deduction for travel from your office or work site and you drive to a second place of business."
you can take all the mileage whether you have passengers or not.

My loss your gain.


----------



## intrakitt

NHDriver said:


> you can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.


Uber states that you must drive to and around a locale where you would receive those pings. Considering it's a requirement to get work, why can't those miles be deducted?


----------



## PrestonT

UberTaxPro said:


> "Reconstruction" It's your only move. You'll use corroborative evidence like your Uber records, calendar, receipts, earnings records etc... It's not easy because the corroborative evidence you use must have "a high degree of probative value to elevate such statement" to the level of credibility of a contemporaneous record.
> http://robergtaxsolutions.com/2011/05/reconstructing-tax-records-getting-your-ducks-in-a-row/
> 
> http://www.whiteheadcpa.com/2011/10/no-mileage-log-no-deduction/


If you write your reconstruction as a contemporaneous record, voila!


----------



## roadman

So much misinformation here it is frightening.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

NHDriver said:


> you can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.


You are mistaken on a couple of things. Empty miles (aka "dead miles") are indeed deductible. You are operating a business transporting passengers. You have to get to those passengers, so those miles are a legitimate business expense.
The standard mileage rate covers operation of your vehicle, including repairs. If you have expensive repairs in one year, and used the SMR the first year you used that car for business, you can switch to actual expenses if doing so gives you a higher deduction. But only the percentage of business use can be used in that situation.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but I have been doing this a long time, with a CPA doing my taxes.


----------



## tohunt4me

@[email protected] said:


> K, I admit I am stupid enough that I did not keep a mileage log for the 2 months I drove Uber and Lyft. So now I have only driven only 2400 miles according to Uber/Lyft,but in reality, I have driven at least 2 times as many. What do I do now? HELP. Can I just make up a mileage log/?
> The gross earning is $4000. So I need to pay about 800 estimated tax before 09/15?


Backfill.
Ask any long distance trucker.

Coffee stains optional.
Use at least 3 different pens.



@[email protected] said:


> Thanks.
> Unfortunately, I used it for commute to work as well, which is only a few miles one way.


So
In your case
Simplest method would be to factor your mileage to and from work Times the number of days worked then subtract from your total.
Disperse your remaining miles to log book distributed in ratio to hours worked per day driving uber.

I will have fun this year.
Uber, Lyft , Pizza Hut.
Pizza Hut Pays me 37 cents a mile.
So i am supposing i will only be able to deduct 20 cents a mile driven for them.
I will have to provide 3 seperate logs.

Then i have credit card and cash tips to contend with.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

tohunt4me said:


> Backfill.
> Ask any long distance trucker.
> 
> Coffee stains optional.
> Use at least 3 different pens.
> 
> So
> In your case
> Simplest method would be to factor your mileage to and from work Times the number of days worked then subtract from your total.
> Disperse your remaining miles to log book distributed in ratio to hours worked per day driving uber.
> 
> I will have fun this year.
> Uber, Lyft , Pizza Hut.
> Pizza Hut Pays me 37 cents a mile.
> So i am supposing i will only be able to deduct 20 cents a mile driven for them.
> I will have to provide 3 seperate logs.
> 
> Then i have credit card and cash tips to contend with.


I'm not in not sure if the situation is the same, but I used to get reimbursed for mileage by my corporate employer, but at a rate lower than the IRS business rate. As I recall, that money was not taxed and not included on my W2 at year's end. It made it simpler for all concerned, as it didn't appear anywhere on my tax return. Maybe that's what Pizza Hut is doing.


----------



## Mista T

To backfill is your ethical dilemma. If you choose to fake a log and get caught here is what will happen: the taxing authority that audits you will disqualify any miles that you cannot prove. So if your tax benefit is, say, $400, then you stand to owe $400. Plus, you will have to pay interest on that amount, at likely 9% per year. You will not see any jail time.

The chance of getting audited is so small, if you've only done 2 months of driving the entire year.

Your taxes can only be audited back 3 years. Unless they can prove fraud (so dont brag about it).

And... the tax man will go for big tax cheats, they want the big bucks. So unless you are making a total of six figures the entire 2017, your likelihood of being audited is almost zero. Theres a lot of cheats and only so many auditors, they wont chase someone for $400.

My experience has been that Ive driven roughly 1.5 net miles for every dollar that Ive been paid. If my log were to somehow disappear, thats the number I would use. I wont tell you what you should do, since that would be advising you to break the tax law. I'm just trying to relay helpful info based on my experience being audited 

Good luck!


----------



## tohunt4me

Mista T said:


> To backfill is your ethical dilemma. If you choose to fake a log and get caught here is what will happen: the taxing authority that audits you will disqualify any miles that you cannot prove. So if your tax benefit is, say, $400, then you stand to owe $400. Plus, you will have to pay interest on that amount, at likely 9% per year. You will not see any jail time.
> 
> The chance of getting audited is so small, if you've only done 2 months of driving the entire year.
> 
> Your taxes can only be audited back 3 years. Unless they can prove fraud (so dont brag about it).
> 
> And... the tax man will go for big tax cheats, they want the big bucks. So unless you are making a total of six figures the entire 2017, your likelihood of being audited is almost zero. Theres a lot of cheats and only so many auditors, they wont chase someone for $400.
> 
> My experience has been that Ive driven roughly 1.5 net miles for every dollar that Ive been paid. If my log were to somehow disappear, thats the number I would use. I wont tell you what you should do, since that would be advising you to break the tax law. I'm just trying to relay helpful info based on my experience being audited
> 
> Good luck!


Its not fake.
It is reconstructed from photographic memory.
Miles are miles.


----------



## @[email protected]

If you reconstruct an all reasonable mileage spreadsheet log, how could IRS know if it is fake or not?Just wondering.


----------



## UberTaxPro

NHDriver said:


> you can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.


You might want to review IRS pub 463, the section "car expenses"
https://www.irs.gov/publications/p463/index.html



@[email protected] said:


> If you reconstruct an all reasonable mileage spreadsheet log, how could IRS know if it is fake or not?Just wondering.


The longer you wait the more difficult it is to "reconstruct".


----------



## Rat

UberSelect07 said:


> I use an app called MyRideTrac. It tracks my rider and empty mileage as well as my personal mileage because it has buttons for each of those. It sends me a spreadsheet that I use as my log. It's pretty cool, and simple!


But has no ability to go back in time


----------



## UberTaxPro

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm not in not sure if the situation is the same, but I used to get reimbursed for mileage by my corporate employer, but at a rate lower than the IRS business rate. As I recall, that money was not taxed and not included on my W2 at year's end. It made it simpler for all concerned, as it didn't appear anywhere on my tax return. Maybe that's what Pizza Hut is doing.


You could have deducted the difference between the IRS rate and the rate the corp paid you on your return. Wait, what am I thinking...you probably did!


----------



## UberTaxPro

intrakitt said:


> In another thread, someone was arguing with me tooth and nail because I got a small business license for doing Uber. They said I was an idiot, that I didn't know what I was doing and that it was in no way beneficial to me. I disagreed, and told him it was my tax guy that urged me to do it this way. He said my tax guy was basically a moron. My business license though, here in Los Angeles, was $300. With my deductions, including mileage, I made very little profit, almost none. my State tax was around $11.00. Am I wrong to use a business license? Am I really benefiting, or is my tax guy wrong?


Every local area is different concerning taxes. I would ask your tax guy what the purpose of the business license is with regard to taxes. I'm gonna guess it has something to do with a local Los Angeles tax that most people on here don't deal with. If its got nothing to do with taxes then I would ask him why is he giving you legal advice if he's not a lawyer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberTaxPro said:


> You could have deducted the difference between the IRS rate and the rate the corp paid you on your return. Wait, what am I thinking...you probably did!



No, like I said, it didn't appear on my W2 or anywhere on my tax return. We got reimbursements for expenses like parking , meals, use of personal car, etc paid outside of taxable income. It's possible that the company had some sort of ruling from the IRS on handling it that way. It was only for miles in excess of normal commuting. Nobody was getting rich out of it, but it was a large public utility, and maybe it had to do with what they could write off for the big automotive fleet they ran. Too many years ago- I worked there from 1971-2000.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Older Chauffeur said:


> No, like I said, it didn't appear on my W2 or anywhere on my tax return. We got reimbursements for expenses like parking , meals, use of personal car, etc paid outside of taxable income. It's possible that the company had some sort of ruling from the IRS on handling it that way. It was only for miles in excess of normal commuting. Nobody was getting rich out of it, but it was a large public utility, and maybe it had to do with what they could write off for the big automotive fleet they ran. Too many years ago- I worked there from 1971-2000.


Anything they reimburse you for mileage wouldn't end up on YOUR return, however THEY probably took a deduction for paying you to drive.

You don't have to pay any taxes on money reimbursed to you for expenses but you can't deduct it...

And yes, as far as i know you can take a deduction on everything beyond what they paid up to the SMR.

So if they reimburse you at a rate of 50c per mile, and you drive 200 miles they would reimburse you $100 and you could write off $7


----------



## Mad Medic

UberSelect07 said:


> I use an app called MyRideTrac. It tracks my rider and empty mileage as well as my personal mileage because it has buttons for each of those. It sends me a spreadsheet that I use as my log. It's pretty cool, and simple!


I just started using Stride Drive app. It's free and no bugs or glitches that ive seen.

Pretty easy to set up. It also tracks your other expenses such as tolls, cell phone, car washes, oil changes, meals, etc.

Even if you forget to open your app, once you cut your Uber driver app on it will prompt you by asking if you are now driving. You input little things like car washes, phones, etc and it does a running calculation of your tax deduction.

Driving side of app is very easy, just press the button "Driving" and then forget about it until your done. Don't even worry if you stop for 20 minutes to use a restroom and grab a bite to eat. It has a timer. When you pull home just hit the button "Done Driving"

One nice feature is the time keeping. Sometimes we can get a little deceived from Uber of our time because it only tells you how much time you were online, so it's not tracking the time offline while you deadhead back to your area or go offline for a break or in anticipation of surge.

Lets say you drive Uber 9pm to 4am. Uber will show that you were only online for 3 hours. It will then show 4 hours for the next day. The driver miles app will instead record it as a 7 hour time block with whatever miles driven.

It was an eye opener the very 1st day I drove with the miles app running. Before that, there were those driving shifts where I may have forgotten to check the odometer because after the last driving shift I did some personal miles so I would guesstemate.

With the miles app it was very easy. My daughter had a school competition a few towns away. She had to ride the bus back but daddy would be gone driving for Uber when she gets home.

So I left a little bit early to her competion. Her marching band took the field at 815pm so I knew I had to be at that stadium and parked by 8pm.

I left early and set my DF for 745pm to the destination of my daughter's event. I figured maybe I can get an Uber fare there and back since I had to drive there regardless.

Pulling out of my driveway I turned on my Uber app. The miles app asked "Driving" so I opened that app and pressed the button. Started heading towards my daughter's venue. If I arrived early, I could just watch some bands competing before my daughter's took the field.

I got 2 fares beforr I had to get to my destination. Once I dropped off my last pax I pressed "Done Driving" on my miles app and then drove the remaining few miles to her competion as personal miles.

When competition was over I figured I'd turn on Uber and take a fare or two if anyone in that suburb needed a ride before I made it home.

I was doing personal miles headed home from my daughter's event but I had my Uber app on
After about 4 to 5 minutes of personal driving I received a ride request. I accepted. I then pressed the button "Start Driving" on my miles app.

My very 1st Uber fare as I was just making my way back towards home and would normally just begin Ubering from home OR take a 40 min ride to the city to Uber just happened to be a long fare.

This pax wanted to go to downtown Chicago. That was cool because from home I would've just Ubered locally, trying to work my way downtown anyways or just going there regardless to start Ubering in the city.

Long story short, my mileage app was running the second I received that ping for a ride. I took that guy 30 miles into the city, got my Uber miles tracked diffently from trying to log and track manually what is personal and what is business. I lucked out, catching a $20 fare to the city,"the same place I was going to travel to in order to begin a Sat night Uber shift.

Once in the city, I did my normal Uber routines of trying to work the boost zones, going offline fot moment's to get back to boost zones or catch surge. Went off-line for a restroom break or meal break.

Stopped at McDonalds but this time was different because I entered that $10 meal into my miles tracking app that also tracks other things rideshare drivers may deduct.

Meals are a 50% deduction if used for the purpose of your business, such as meeting with a client, potential client, etc. Meals are also a 50% deduction if for yourself and you are out of town on business. Being I was now 90 minutes away from home and still Ubering, that little $10 McDonalds meal is now considered a tax deductable business expense.

I Ubered on throughout the night. I did a very long shift. I got very lucky at 530am when my rider told me he was going far away. It didn't show as Long Trip over 45 min on the Uber app. Instead, after I started the trip it then showed it as 44 minutes.

I lucked out because it was a 43 minute trip headed from Chicago towards my home . My home was only another 18 minutes further south of this drop off. I also lucked out because this rider was in a 1.5 boost zone, resulting in a $60 payout for me to head back towards home.

After dropping off this pax at 6am I remained online for more rides near home. I ended up online unti 930am.

When all was done, I went to close my miles app. Uber doesnt tell you all the miles you drive. They just do per trip and that doesn't show dead miles.

I was schocked and amazed to learn how much I drove. The miles app showed that I was online for 12hours 3 mimutes and drove 274 miles. Wow, long shift - time for bed.

I'll check out the other miles tracker app mentioned in this thread BUT would encourage everyone to begin to really track yout miles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

You might want to delve a little deeper into the meals deduction. (IRS Pub 463). The way it reads to me, meals for yourself are only deductible when you are traveling on business and away from home overnight. Probably not a big deal, unless you were to get audited, which is unlikely. But if you are otherwise playing by the rules, why bother for such a small amount of money?


----------



## Micro

UberTaxPro said:


> You'd only need to file quarterly if you're making a net profit. Most drivers don't have a net profit but everyone's situation is unique. I specialize in working with small businesses including rideshare. I work out of an office in Wappingers Falls NY 2-3 days a week and I'm a licensed Tax Practitioner in all 50 states.


Hey I work and live in Wappingers Falls NY as well! Send me a PM with your private business if you get a chance, I will keep you in mind come tax time.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Older Chauffeur said:


> You might want to delve a little deeper into the meals deduction. (IRS Pub 463). The way it reads to me, meals for yourself are only deductible when you are traveling on business and away from home overnight. Probably not a big deal, unless you were to get audited, which is unlikely. But if you are otherwise playing by the rules, why bother for such a small amount of money?


That's the way I understand it as well..

I would NOT deduct meals... Unless you pay for them with cash tips and then make that cash disappear off your books... (Something i am TOTALLY NOT DOING)

But that is completely different...


----------



## UberTaxPro

Mad Medic said:


> I just started using Stride Drive app. It's free and no bugs or glitches that ive seen.
> 
> Pretty easy to set up. It also tracks your other expenses such as tolls, cell phone, car washes, oil changes, meals, etc.
> 
> Even if you forget to open your app, once you cut your Uber driver app on it will prompt you by asking if you are now driving. You input little things like car washes, phones, etc and it does a running calculation of your tax deduction.
> 
> Driving side of app is very easy, just press the button "Driving" and then forget about it until your done. Don't even worry if you stop for 20 minutes to use a restroom and grab a bite to eat. It has a timer. When you pull home just hit the button "Done Driving"
> 
> One nice feature is the time keeping. Sometimes we can get a little deceived from Uber of our time because it only tells you how much time you were online, so it's not tracking the time offline while you deadhead back to your area or go offline for a break or in anticipation of surge.
> 
> Lets say you drive Uber 9pm to 4am. Uber will show that you were only online for 3 hours. It will then show 4 hours for the next day. The driver miles app will instead record it as a 7 hour time block with whatever miles driven.
> 
> It was an eye opener the very 1st day I drove with the miles app running. Before that, there were those driving shifts where I may have forgotten to check the odometer because after the last driving shift I did some personal miles so I would guesstemate.
> 
> With the miles app it was very easy. My daughter had a school competition a few towns away. She had to ride the bus back but daddy would be gone driving for Uber when she gets home.
> 
> So I left a little bit early to her competion. Her marching band took the field at 815pm so I knew I had to be at that stadium and parked by 8pm.
> 
> I left early and set my DF for 745pm to the destination of my daughter's event. I figured maybe I can get an Uber fare there and back since I had to drive there regardless.
> 
> Pulling out of my driveway I turned on my Uber app. The miles app asked "Driving" so I opened that app and pressed the button. Started heading towards my daughter's venue. If I arrived early, I could just watch some bands competing before my daughter's took the field.
> 
> I got 2 fares beforr I had to get to my destination. Once I dropped off my last pax I pressed "Done Driving" on my miles app and then drove the remaining few miles to her competion as personal miles.
> 
> When competition was over I figured I'd turn on Uber and take a fare or two if anyone in that suburb needed a ride before I made it home.
> 
> I was doing personal miles headed home from my daughter's event but I had my Uber app on
> After about 4 to 5 minutes of personal driving I received a ride request. I accepted. I then pressed the button "Start Driving" on my miles app.
> 
> My very 1st Uber fare as I was just making my way back towards home and would normally just begin Ubering from home OR take a 40 min ride to the city to Uber just happened to be a long fare.
> 
> This pax wanted to go to downtown Chicago. That was cool because from home I would've just Ubered locally, trying to work my way downtown anyways or just going there regardless to start Ubering in the city.
> 
> Long story short, my mileage app was running the second I received that ping for a ride. I took that guy 30 miles into the city, got my Uber miles tracked diffently from trying to log and track manually what is personal and what is business. I lucked out, catching a $20 fare to the city,"the same place I was going to travel to in order to begin a Sat night Uber shift.
> 
> Once in the city, I did my normal Uber routines of trying to work the boost zones, going offline fot moment's to get back to boost zones or catch surge. Went off-line for a restroom break or meal break.
> 
> Stopped at McDonalds but this time was different because I entered that $10 meal into my miles tracking app that also tracks other things rideshare drivers may deduct.
> 
> Meals are a 50% deduction if used for the purpose of your business, such as meeting with a client, potential client, etc. Meals are also a 50% deduction if for yourself and you are out of town on business. Being I was now 90 minutes away from home and still Ubering, that little $10 McDonalds meal is now considered a tax deductable business expense.
> 
> I Ubered on throughout the night. I did a very long shift. I got very lucky at 530am when my rider told me he was going far away. It didn't show as Long Trip over 45 min on the Uber app. Instead, after I started the trip it then showed it as 44 minutes.
> 
> I lucked out because it was a 43 minute trip headed from Chicago towards my home . My home was only another 18 minutes further south of this drop off. I also lucked out because this rider was in a 1.5 boost zone, resulting in a $60 payout for me to head back towards home.
> 
> After dropping off this pax at 6am I remained online for more rides near home. I ended up online unti 930am.
> 
> When all was done, I went to close my miles app. Uber doesnt tell you all the miles you drive. They just do per trip and that doesn't show dead miles.
> 
> I was schocked and amazed to learn how much I drove. The miles app showed that I was online for 12hours 3 mimutes and drove 274 miles. Wow, long shift - time for bed.
> 
> I'll check out the other miles tracker app mentioned in this thread BUT would encourage everyone to begin to really track yout miles.


"Long story short" HaHaHa


----------



## Older Chauffeur

^^^


----------



## newdriverintown

@[email protected] said:


> Thanks,UberTaxPro. That is actually what I initially thought. It really sucks I need to pay 800+ bucks.


Read the IRS instructions and look for more plausible deductions like if you have a home office with your "desk" you can deduct a few hundred dollars. But let a tax pro corroborate what I said lol...


----------



## WaveRunner1

Remember dead miles count. On the way to a starting pick up, between rides, etc. feel free to overinflate.


----------



## Tihstae

If you are going to take the suggestions here about faking or mocking up a log, make sure you use a random number generator for at least the last number of the odometer reading. People faking numbers aren't very good at it and it is easily noticed. Use a 10 sided die to decide on the last number to use on both start and stop mileage.

Much easier to just take the hit and deal with it. BTW, start logging NOW.


----------



## jester121

newdriverintown said:


> like if you have a home office with your "desk" you can deduct a few hundred dollars.


Used to be that home office deduction shenanigans were among the top ways to get your return flagged for an audit... dunno if that's still the case, but fair warning.


----------



## Oscar Levant

NHDriver said:


> you can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.


If that is true, it's not just, because but for the rider, I would not be driving my car at all.

So, if we do 25 trips, we go "to and from work" 25 times a day? That's absurd.

I'm deducting all the miles. If they audit me, I'll argue with them.

What, they are going to squeeze me for a few bucks, while they are paying some auditor $80 k per year? I don't think so.



Tihstae said:


> If you are going to take the suggestions here about faking or mocking up a log, make sure you use a random number generator for at least the last number of the odometer reading. People faking numbers aren't very good at it and it is easily noticed. Use a 10 sided die to decide on the last number to use on both start and stop mileage.
> 
> Much easier to just take the hit and deal with it. BTW, start logging NOW.


Dont' fake anything. Never never lie to the government. The tax app i use asked me "did you keep a record of mileage" if I didn't , I admit it. Not been audited yet.

If you do get audited, Just admit that you estimated. I've done this many times. No one has audited me yet. 
I have records which back up the fact that my estimates are fairly accurate. if they audit me, great, they are going to squeeze a bucks from someone who is living in poverty, wonderful.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

NHDriver said:


> you can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.


Who says you can only claim miles with pax in car?


----------



## R James

As a red-blooded American and law-abiding citizen I could never, NEVER advise you to make up a mileage log, even though it would be really easy to do and there's a near zero chance you'll get caught and it would save you money and probably lots of other people do it. But again, knowing how fair and likable the IRS is, I could never ; ) go along with something so *questionable*. ; )


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Oscar Levant said:


> If that is true, it's not just, because but for the rider, I would not be driving my car at all.
> 
> So, if we do 25 trips, we go "to and from work" 25 times a day? That's absurd.


your not deducting miles to and from work,

Your deducting miles Between clients... which is deductible!

_"If you work at two places in one day, whether or not for the same employer, you can deduct the expense of getting* from one workplace to the other*. However, if for some personal reason you don't go directly from one location to the other, you can't deduct more than the amount it would have cost you to go directly from the first location to the second."_
_
_
For ages...

All taxi miles are deductible from your house to your house as long as you live in an area your allowed to service. Should uber be any different?


----------



## Rat

NHDriver said:


> you can only claim the miles you actually have a pax in the vehicle. you cannot claim driving to pick up or back to a location for more pings those are considered commute to work miles. if you claim the mileage .575 cents per mile you cannot claim oil changes or tires. you can claim car washes and some mechanical repairs, you can claim a percentage of your insurance for part time or all of it if you are driving full time. you can claim cell phone data plan usage and your cell phone monthly fee. if you claim mileage you cannot claim gas separately.


You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

The question really is: has anyone been audited for their Uber activities.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> your not deducting miles to and from work,
> 
> Your deducting miles Between clients... which is deductible!


That's why I do not go by the miles Uber states in my driver report, I go by my own log, total miles driven on behalf of Uber.


----------



## UberIsverycaring

Rat said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## R James

It's been discussed in the tax thread, but obviously if you deduct 10 miles for every 1 mile a passenger is in the car it will raise a red flag with the IRS, but most folks seemed to indicate last year that a ratio of 2 miles deducted for every 1 mile a passenger was in the car was within the range of normalcy, and that's about where I'm at with my mileage log.


----------



## SnowWhite

I have a Samsung with GoogleMaps. Google by default tracks you constantly. If you go into Maps and go to the Menu and choose 'Timeline', it'll show you your drive time and miles every day. Creepy, huh?


----------



## Gogie A Malathu

@[email protected] said:


> K, I admit I am stupid enough that I did not keep a mileage log for the 2 months I drove Uber and Lyft. So now I have only driven only 2400 miles according to Uber/Lyft,but in reality, I have driven at least 2 times as many. What do I do now? HELP. Can I just make up a mileage log/?
> The gross earning is $4000. So I need to pay about 800 estimated tax before 09/15?


If you're an Android user, check out and log in to Google Maps Timeline (location history).... Cross reference days you were "online" driving for Uber from what they send you and reproduce your log from that...

There are a lot of apps out there that do this for you, but the different drive tracking methods used could potentially put you way off what you're actually owed back. Logging into location history during tax time, and looking back at the prior year is honestly going to be more accurate because you can see and instantly recognize all your activity... ive been using past couple of years myself.

Extremely useful feature, and the best part of course is it's free.


----------

